# 2013 Rogue - Driver's Door



## Tom Foltz (Jan 26, 2015)

Driver's door of our Rogue has 2 noticeable protrusions that line up exactly to door hinges. Nissan claims that we have opened the door too far and they are not responsible for fixing, as this is not a warrantied "item." We also have a 2009 Versa hatchback, different driver than the Rogue, with one protrusion, presumably same issue; Nissan denied that claim as well. Anyone with similar situation?


----------

